# Scottish SPCA rescue case - long shot



## CaitlinCal (21 November 2012)

i have had my pony bracken for 8 years now. i got him from the sspca in edinburgh, i know he had been starved and beaten  but he has such a lovely nature that i know he must have been looked after before  it's a long shot but if any one recognises him at all i would love to know who you think he is and what he has done. he is 35-40 yrs old now and loves to jump and when i was young i would regularly jump him over 1m (he adores jumping  ) he is very strong and sharp but would never run off with you. he has 3 white socks and a black one with a small white dot on it. he also has a large white star on his forehead. if this sounds like a horse you knew please contact me


----------



## Amymay (21 November 2012)

35-40 years old?  You sure???


----------



## Moomin1 (21 November 2012)

amymay said:



			35-40 years old?  You sure???
		
Click to expand...

My old boy was still being ridden and shown until 39, he looked fantastic, so it could be possible.


----------



## Rollin (21 November 2012)

My old gelding purchased for Ride and Drive in 1995 is now 33 years old.


----------



## CaitlinCal (21 November 2012)

amymay said:



			35-40 years old?  You sure???
		
Click to expand...

yeh we're pretty sure  these pictures are from a couple of years ago but he  has lost all his teeth now so as he can't grass during the day, he has lost some weigh, but he is still as active and when i jump in the field with my new horse he runs along behind us a jumps over after us even when the jumps are set at about 1.20m


----------



## Spook (21 November 2012)

How do you know he had been beaten?? was he covered in wheals??

Starved/hungry?.....he must have been awfully thin when you got him.....well done, he looks in the pink now, good on you.

No help in knowing who it is though, sorry


----------



## Moomin1 (21 November 2012)

Spook said:



			How do you know he had been beaten?? was he covered in wheals??

Starved/hungry?.....he must have been awfully thin when you got him.....well done, he looks in the pink now, good on you.

No help in knowing who it is though, sorry
		
Click to expand...

It's always a very subjective comment when people say they 'know' they've been beaten.  Unless there are witnesses, or very obvious and easily attributable marks then not many prosecutions actually stand with regard 'beating' allegations because they are often on word of mouth, third party, he said that she said, so it must have happened, stories.  

OP, not for one second saying that is the case in this instance - just talking generally.

He's lovely by the way, and well done for getting him to a grand old age!


----------



## Little Nell (22 November 2012)

What height is he?


----------



## CaitlinCal (22 November 2012)

Spook said:



			How do you know he had been beaten?? was he covered in wheals??

Starved/hungry?.....he must have been awfully thin when you got him.....well done, he looks in the pink now, good on you.

No help in knowing who it is though, sorry
		
Click to expand...

we were told by the sspca that he had been beaten and for a long time he would bite and rear if you tried to touch his head but he he's fine now 



Little Nell said:



			What height is he?
		
Click to expand...

13hh


----------



## CaitlinCal (24 November 2012)

Little Nell. do you think you recognise him?


----------



## Little Nell (26 November 2012)

Sorry no, hes too small for pony i was thinking of


----------

